# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αν αφήσω ελεύθερους τους γονείς (που έχουν γεννηθεί άλλου) θα γυρίσουν πίσω ?

## Petoumeno

Αν αφησω ελευθερους τους γονεις ταχυδρομους (που εχουν γεννηθει αλλου) θα γυρισουν στα αυγα τους η θα φυγουν ?

----------


## gianniskilkis

Νομίζω πως εάν δεν είχαν πετάξει αρκετά στο άλλο κουμάσι δεν θα φύγουν . Εάν όμως τους πήρες μεγάλους πιστεύω πως θα φύγουν ...

----------


## koukoulis

Μου κάνει εντύπωση! Είναι πιθανό δηλαδή να παρατήσουν τα αβγά και να φύγουν;

----------


## pedrogall

Ναι , εαν εχουν γεννηθει αλλου και αυγα να εχουν θα φυγουν για να γυρισουν στο σπιτι που γεννηθηκαν. Μου εχουν γυρισει πουλια που εδωσα μεγαλα μετα απο πολλους μηνες που αυτοι που τα πηραν τα αφησαν να πεταξουν. Μονο τα πιτσουνια που θα κανουν θα αφησεις να πεταξουν. Οχι τους γονεις .

----------


## vag21

οταν βρεις χρονο πετρο κανε μας μια αναλυση τι εστι ταχυδρομικο περιστερι και τι διαφορες εχει απο τα περιστερια που βλεπουμε σε πολλες ταρατσες,βουτες κ.λ.π.

σε ενα αρθρο διαβασα οτι ενα κοπαδι πουληθηκε 1.4 εκατ. ευρω και ενα ταχυ περιστερι ο μπλε πριγκηπας 158000 ευρω.

----------


## pedrogall

Τα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια ειναι μια ρατσα διαφορετικη απο αλλες [ βουτες - ντουνεκια - παπαγαλακια ] κλπ. Εχουν την ιδιοτητα να επιστρεφουν στο σπιτι που γεννηθηκαν, και πρωτοπεταξαν απο πολυ μεγαλες αποστασεις. Παλαια τα χρησιμοποιουσαν στον 1ο και 2ο παγκ. πολεμο για να μεταφερουν απορητα μηνυματα περνωντας μεσα απο τις ταξεις του εχθρου. Οταν ειναι μικρα τα αφηνουμε να βγουν εξω απο το κουμασι να δουν τον εξωτερικο περιβαλοντα χωρο, και σιγα- σιγα να πεταξουν μονα τους. Θα ακολουθησουν και τα παλαια πουλια και θα μαθουν να επιστρεφουν στο κουμασι τους. Αφου το μαθουν καλα τα περνουμε με το αυτ/το και τα αφηνουμε στην αρχη απο μικρες αποστασεις και αυτα επιστρεφουν. Σιγα- σιγα αυξανουμε την αποσταση που τα αφηνουμε και ετσι μαθαινουν να ερχονται απο πιο μεγαλες αποστασεις.
Στους αγωνες που γινονται στην Ελλαδα απο τους διαφορους συλλογους που υπαρχουν στον τελικο αγωνα τα αφηνουν μεσα απο την Βουλγαρια και αυτα επιστρεφουν στην Αθηνα η σε οποια πολη γεννηθηκαν.
Στο εξωτερικο γινοντα πολλοι αγωνες και οι νικητες πωλουντα πολλα χρηματα. Πραγματι γινονται δημοπρασιες οπως στα αλογα του ιπποδρομου οπου τα χρηματα που πωλουνται ειναι ασυλληπτα.

----------

